# Center Console width



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

They put center consoles on Gheenoes with less than 60" beam and it seems to work ok. You should be fine. Ankona has some good looking small consoles. I believe they will sell them direct.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

jfboothe said:


> I am just at the consideration stage of maybe building a narrow center console for my boat. It only has a beam of 60" which is the main reason that I am very skeptical that it could work and still give me room to get around but I would really like to be able to stand while running the boat for both comfort and visibility. I currently have a side console and with the Telflex NFB steering. So what do you think the minimum width I can make and still have room for the steering and binnacle mount? I plan to mock up something out of card board first to see how it feels in the boat


Carolina skiff puts center consoles on their j and jv series and those are 64" beam. They have dimensions of their consoles on their website for the kit boats to give you a starting point.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I will check both Ankona's site and Carolina Skiff. I think it is just going to take mocking something up and trying different things to see what works but I would like to get a starting point.


----------

